

Ask HN: Wouldn't Vim be great on iPad? - nshankar

Diet Coda just hit the iPad. Several programmers are turning to iPad for simple reasons of portability.
I was just thinking of using Vim for iPad. Is such a thing available?
If it is not, wouldn't it be great to have Vim on iPad?
Vim would be a dream on iPad with its small keyboard requirement.
======
steventruong
See: <http://itunes.apple.com/us/app/vim/id492668168?mt=8>

Both iPhone and iPad screenshots available.

It was released awhile back.

~~~
nshankar
wow. I am downloading right away

